# MidwayUSA Gunsmithing show on Outdoor Channel



## arnisandyz (Sep 8, 2006)

_For all you do-it-yourselfers...Just got an email about this. Doubt that I'll ever see it unless I get up at 5am on Saturday (unlikely) or I talk the wife into tivo! Outdoor  channel has some other really good firearm related shows like Guns & Ammo TV, Shotgun Journal, and Shooting Gallery (my favorite)._


Watch the first episode of MidwayUSA Marketplace on The Outdoor Channel. This episode will include presentations on &#8220;How to Choose the Right Scope, Rings & Bases,&#8221; &#8220;How to Mount a Scope&#8221; and &#8220;How to Sight-In a Scoped Firearm.&#8221; 

As an added bonus for watching, you&#8217;ll get $5 off any retail order of $50 or more (in-stock products only)! All you need to do is watch the show and write down the promotion code for use when ordering.

Be sure to watch or record the first episode of MidwayUSA Marketplace on The Outdoor Channel! It will air 8 times:

Monday, September 18
5:30 a.m. ET/4:30 a.m. CT          

Wednesday, September 20
3:30 p.m. ET/2:30 p.m. CT
Tuesday, September 19
4:30 a.m. ET/3:30 a.m. CT          

Thursday, September 21
2:00 p.m. ET/1:00 p.m. CT
Tuesday, September 19
12:30 p.m. ET/11:30 a.m. CT

Saturday, September 23
5:00 a.m. ET/4:00 a.m. CT
Wednesday, September 20
4:30 a.m. ET/3:30 a.m. CT 

Sunday, September 24
5:30 a.m. ET/4:30 a.m. CT

P.S. We think a show that helps people learn more about shooting, reloading, gunsmithing and optics should get better air times too! Unfortunately, since we offer you an opportunity to buy the products used in the show, we couldn't get it placed in prime time. If none of the air times work for you, please consider recording MidwayUSA Marketplace &#8211; we are certain that you'll enjoy it...and hopefully learn a little something too.


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks for the heads-up.  I'm going to have to dust off my "old" VCR that I never use anymore.  I'm sure I can scrounge up an old VHS video tape as well!  

I need to order a box of 9 mm 124 grain FMJ bulk bullets, so this will come in very handy.


----------

